# Burton Cartel Binding Cracked



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

On my front binding the plastic that runs along the backside of the disk cracked through. I have no idea how it could have happened since I've only used them all of 10 times on the snow with no big impacts of any sort. It's the circular part of the baseplate that encases the disk. I'll try to get some pictures up later. I'm pretty sure the warranty covers this sort of defect, as it is most likely a manufacturer defect and not rider abuse. My question is if they replace the binding for me, am I going to get the newer model binding or will they have the 2012 ones to give me? I like the ones I have now because the white/black peppered color looks amazing on my board lol. I see there is no white option in this season's model. Any insight from people who have been through this process would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Check the first pic in this thread out- is this what happened to yours? 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/68458-burton-diode-bindings-busted.html


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You'll probably get his year's model. Burton's warranty program is quite good, and quick.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Check the first pic in this thread out- is this what happened to yours?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/68458-burton-diode-bindings-busted.html



Almost exactly lol, in the same place on the degree marker too. That must be the weakest spot in the construction.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, the guys at the pro shop at my mountain new exactly where they broke before I even showed them. A known issue. 

I'm pretty sure the 12/13 eliminated that little part of the base plate.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Since I probably went out for the last time this season (shitty spring slush now), would it just be better to wait until the beginning of next season to call Burton? Then I could get the 2013-2014 instead? Or do you think they'd just give me them if I talked them down?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure what there warranty is on the base plates, but I know it's a year on some parts. Keep that in mind. 

I just sent in my complete bindings and was trying to talk them into this years, didn't even think about getting a 13/14 replacement. Good idea though I'm not sure it will happen. If they haven't updated the part that broke on your binding you'll probably get the same year you send in. 

When I found those cracks I only got new base plates and had to swap all other old parts over. It wasn't until I broke the high back they asked for entire binding and said due to updated highback in 12/13 I'd probably get the newer model.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

They have a lifetime warranty on binding baseplates so I think it should be fine. Maybe i'll call and ask the representative... sometimes they're pretty chill and will "hint" if I could do it and just hang up afterward


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh and I checked the newer model baseplates... none of them even have the section of the baseplate where the crack is. They must have removed it because of this issue. Makes me hope I could get some new bindings!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

BiG NicK said:


> Oh and I checked the newer model baseplates... none of them even have the section of the baseplate where the crack is. They must have removed it because of this issue. Makes me hope I could get some new bindings!


Ya I thought I saw that baseplate update on Burton's website. :thumbsup: good luck.


----------



## aStoopidMonkey (Mar 25, 2013)

BiG NicK said:


> On my front binding the plastic that runs along the backside of the disk cracked through. I have no idea how it could have happened since I've only used them all of 10 times on the snow with no big impacts of any sort. It's the circular part of the baseplate that encases the disk. I'll try to get some pictures up later. I'm pretty sure the warranty covers this sort of defect, as it is most likely a manufacturer defect and not rider abuse. My question is if they replace the binding for me, am I going to get the newer model binding or will they have the 2012 ones to give me? I like the ones I have now because the white/black peppered color looks amazing on my board lol. I see there is no white option in this season's model. Any insight from people who have been through this process would be great. Thanks in advance.


Like others have said, Burton (I hear) is pretty good on warranty and all base plates carry a lifetime warranty (If i'm not mistaken). Best of luck! :thumbsup:


----------

